# Crab traps in Weeks Bay



## scottguy (Feb 22, 2010)

Has anyone put out crab traps in Weeks Bay or in the surrounding area and have any luck with it. For recreational use only.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Sure, and it is a very productive bay. The old oyster beds are along the southeast side just a few hundred feet off shore but crabs are all over the weeks bay, you should be able to get plenty.


----------



## scottguy (Feb 22, 2010)

Well my church is having a little find raiser by dining a inshore fishing trip. I thought maybe try throughing out some crab traps and see what happens. Always wanted to throw some out in the beginning of a fishing trip and pick them in the end and see what I get. Might just actually do it this time. Thank you for the info.


----------

